# Other Pets > Birds >  Bird ID Please

## Jbabycsx

I just got back from a week long cruise in the Caribbean. I came across a few birds, one that stood out as really beautiful. I have no idea what type of bird it is. Any idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-13-2019)

----------


## bagnew

Female Eclectus Parrot

----------

_Jbabycsx_ (01-14-2019),_redshepherd_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

That is  Blue Banded Red .... Parrot ..

Sorry I don't know  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Jbabycsx_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## Jbabycsx

> Female Eclectus Parrot


Awesome! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

